# Two (2) 16 lb. Bonefish . That's right !!!



## franklin.howell

I should have printed this when it happened. This past April 15th I fished Islamorada on the Native Skiff with my good friend Chris Gutierrez. We decided to hit an area where I had seen some big bones the week before. Armed with some shrimp and a 10lb spin rod I poled Chris up to the edge of the flat and promptly saw a big tail . Chris made a beautiful cast and hooked up. The fish ran way off the flat into a deep basin. I poled like an animal after it and the fight lasted a good 20 minutes until it was in the net. Both of us were in awe as this fish was by far the biggest that either of us had ever seen. I taped the fish and the length was 33" to the fork and 20" girth. I had no livewell to keep it in so we photographed it and let it go. So now it's my turn on the bow.  Chris poles me back up to the edge and within minutes we spot another big tail. I throw the shrimp and get hooked up. Away he goes back in to the basin and now it's Chris poling like crazy! I land the fish and once again we are shocked at it's size. I go through the same measuring process and this fish is EXACTLY the same size as the first one . More photos and away he goes back in the water. Two monster bones in an hour! We decide to call it a morning. When we get it I call my friend Mike Larkin who was the bonefish research guru at the University of Miami and give him the weight and girth measurements on these 2 fish. Based on his formula they were around 16lbs 1 ounce! What a morning !!! Pictures to follow shortly.


----------



## cutrunner

Im sorry sir but im gonna need pictures, gps numbers, and tidal information...


----------



## iFly

> Im sorry sir but im gonna *need pictures, gps numbers, and tidal information*...


Not me. I just need a ride to the spot.


----------



## billhempel

Chris's Bonefish


----------



## billhempel

FMH Bonefish


----------



## franklin.howell

Those photos really don't due justice to the size of those fish. I was very careful in measuring them as I'd never seen bonefish that size before. You can tell the one I'm holding has girth and Chris's fish has length. As far as where they were caught : "Islamorada" is as far as I can go .


----------



## iMacattack

Incredible work! Thanks for sharing!

Cheers


----------



## Shadowcast

Awesome fish!


----------



## lemaymiami

Mitch those two fish are nothing short of outstanding.... 

Who would have thought all those years ago when both of us fished out of cheap aluminum skiffs that fish that size would still be possible? Once again, outstanding catch... now all you need is one bigger.


----------



## franklin.howell

Thanks Bob. Your right about fishing years ago. Not finding the quanity but still quality now and then. If I had caught that fish on fly I probably would have retired from bonefishing !!!!


----------



## DBStoots

Fantastic! Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsnipes

those are some boss bones--only like 2.5x the biggest one i've ever caught haha.  one day.....


----------



## HaMm3r

Wow! Those are so freaking impressive!  Congrats to you both.


----------



## telltail

Holy chit, man! Slobs! That first pic the fish almost looks photoshopped it's so big. Niiiiice day!


----------



## backwaterbandits

WOW!!! Not just one...But TWO! 
Congrats. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## kentvanhook

wow what pigs!!!! congrats to you both!


----------

